# Best Nvidia Card for Folding



## dustyshiv (May 20, 2009)

Guys,

Planning to buy a second Nvidia card for my system. I want to know the best card out there for folding. I dont care about power requirements. Highest ppd and least time for WU to complete are my primary concerns.

Please let me know your suggestions.

Also whats the effect of GDDR2 and GDDR3 memory, bus width and PCI-e Version (V1 vs V2) on folding performance? The reason I ask is that I added a second GPU that was around: MSI Nvidia 8400GS w 256MB of DDR2 @459MHz Core and 918MHz Shader. Fahmon indicated a PPD of only 500 (Physx disabled)!! 
My current master folder is my XFX 9800GTX Black Edition w 512MB of GDDR3 @760MHz Core and  1900MHz Shader Watercooled with a avg. PPD of 6000-6200 @55-59 Degree C Temps

Appreciate your help!!


----------



## stormseeker (May 20, 2009)

GTX295, of course. Type of memory, bus width and PCI-E version are of very low importance to folding - GPU's shaders are seeing most use here, so two things are important - number of shader cores and shader clock.
You should have defined your price range.


----------



## Studabaker (May 20, 2009)

http://www.overclockingwiki.org/forums/blog.php?b=58

Sweet spot appears to be 9800GTX+/GTS250.  No surprise there.

Of course, if you can afford a 216 core GTX260...


----------



## bogmali (May 20, 2009)

If you have the HW (and funds) to support it yes the GTX295 is by far because of the 2 GPU factor but the most bang for the buck at the moment is the GTX260 216 core.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 20, 2009)

I'd actually say a GTX 285 is more your friend. It's more powerful than a single GPU of the GTX 295, which is actually 2 GTX 275s together. The only reason you get more PPD in one GTX 295 is because its got 2 GPUs (GTX 275s) pasted together and you therefore run 2 clients. If you've got space in the computer and funds, I'd get 2 GTX 285s. Mind you if you have the funds you could get 2 GTX 295s and run 4 GPU clients. However that's starting to get really expensive.

Bang for the buck is definately held by the GTX 260 Core 216.

Reading your comment it sounds like you just plan on tossing in a card and making it work. If you keep your 9800GTX in the first slot with the additional card in the second, you will run into issues. The second card will run at the same speed as the first and will hamper folding essentially meaning you're folding on a 9800GTX equivalent even if its a GTX 295.


----------



## dustyshiv (May 20, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Reading your comment it sounds like you just plan on tossing in a card and making it work. If you keep your 9800GTX in the first slot with the additional card in the second, you will run into issues. The second card will run at the same speed as the first and will hamper folding essentially meaning you're folding on a 9800GTX equivalent even if its a GTX 295.



Wow!! Didnt know tht. Indeed I just plan to add another card along with my 9800GTX. If the info u mentioned is right..then buyin a GTX295 would be useless....better get me another 9800GTX....then!!


----------



## Studabaker (May 20, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Wow!! Didnt know tht. Indeed I just plan to add another card along with my 9800GTX. If the info u mentioned is right..then buyin a GTX295 would be useless....better get me another 9800GTX....then!!



I believe you can swing for the GTX+ or GTS250 since they have the same chips/similar specs.  Gotta get someone else's input on this one.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 20, 2009)

You will get error's attempting to fold a 8/9 series with a G200 on the same Mobo, so stick with the GTX+ or the GTS250. Better yet, Newegg has 9800GT's for 79.99 + free shipping. Get 2 of those for the best bang for the buck!!!


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 21, 2009)

so for folding you need powerful GPU , so 8800 ultra , 9800GX2 , GTX295 this is the best


----------



## CyberDruid (May 21, 2009)

If money is no concern the GTX295 is king. The 9800GX2 is an affordable monster folding card. For around $200-220 you can be assured of an excellent PPD/$ ratio.

You might want to wait for the single PCB GTX295 that is coming...which will probably be easier to LC or add aftermarket aricooling onto.


----------



## dustyshiv (May 21, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You will get error's attempting to fold a 8/9 series with a G200 on the same Mobo, so stick with the GTX+ or the GTS250. Better yet, Newegg has 9800GT's for 79.99 + free shipping. Get 2 of those for the best bang for the buck!!!




Sadly, I dont live in the US and Newegg only ships within US and Cannada. Do u know of anyother online retailers that ship worldwide? Did inquire yesterday about the 9800GTXs ....but all of the local stores here have ran out of stock and some said they dont stock discontinued cards.


----------



## Birdman86 (May 26, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Sadly, I dont live in the US and Newegg only ships within US and Cannada. Do u know of anyother online retailers that ship worldwide? Did inquire yesterday about the 9800GTXs ....but all of the local stores here have ran out of stock and some said they dont stock discontinued cards.



Those 9800GTX's have just been renamed and are sold as GTS 250 nowadays. Actually GTS 250 and 9800GTX+ have the same fully working G92 GPU and the same clock speeds, and the GTX9800 has an older 65nm version of the same G92 GPU. So you can just get a GTS 250 instead of the old GTX9800 that is now out of stock and your cards will happily fold together at nearly the same speed.


----------



## 3870x2 (May 26, 2009)

9800GX2 if you can find one.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 26, 2009)

on the cheap end - 9600GSO (DDR3 variant) / 8800GT

Mid range - 9800GTX+ / GTX 260

High end - GTX 295


----------

